# Brazosport RC FT



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Open will be at Fuller's #3 (aka the 145), 2187 CR 109
Amateur will be at Avant's, 1267 CR 103
D/Q will be at Fuller's #2, (aka the 70) 1090 PR 3321

Best of luck to all!


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Is this the same as listed on the premium or did something change? and was there a decision made on the Friday start?


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

EE Premium shows maps to all properties, but each property for each stake was not yet determined. Amateur will start Saturday with 46 entries; needed 65 entries to start on Friday.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks the maps were hard to read came through kind of pixilated. We will do our best. Thanks Much


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

See if this one is any better.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Did Qual finish today?


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the call backs for the Open? Results of the Qual if it finished


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

18 dogs back in morning for the qual.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

"Qual, 18 back" is that the 3rd or the 4th test? Trying to plan our "Derby" time of arrival, tomorrow.
weather looks great! smiles from Calumet!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

can anyone provide Derby results!!! I've got 1st and 2nd. Would like to know 3rd and 4th. 
Thanks


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Qual is heading into 4th in the am but I dont have callbacks......anyone have any to share?


----------



## justme (Sep 26, 2012)

any new on the qual & derby


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

justme said:


> any new on the qual & derby


Qual:
1st-3 Ply Dog, O-Richard Thomason, H-Dave Davis
2nd-31 Sharp Dressed Man, O-Dennis Mitchell, H-Steve Blythe
3rd-20 J C's Ace in the Hole, O-John,Carol Huddleston, H-Clint Avant
4th-15 Lacey's Stardust Moon Shyne, O-Keith Hass, H-Dave Davis
RJ-17 Doctor Dave's Budd Wiser MH, O-Dave Brannon, H-Michael Johnson
JAMs-4,9,10,11,12,14,19,28,29,32,33,34

Derby:
1st-21 J&B's Higher Spirit, O-Matt Rodriguez, H-Clayton Taylor
2nd-11 Lane's Rumble In The Jungle, O-Bobby Lane, H-Ryan Brasseaux
3rd-12 Backwater's Alazan, O/H Annette Hausman
4th-5 Watermark's Troublesome Dancing With Dolly, O-Mary Tatum, H-Clayton Taylor
RJ-18 High Society's Hatari Rumble, O-Sylvia McClure, H-Clayton Taylor
JAMs-1,8,16


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Clayton Taylor for another 
Good weekend in the Derby ! 1st place is a repeat of Babe and Mavis and very happy for owner Matt ! 

Also a great weekend for Ali offspring finishing 
1st, 2nd and RJ. Congratulations to all who placed or 
finished this weekend!


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Results posted on EE.

Open:
1st - 26
2nd - 16
3rd - 55
4th - 47
RJ - 32
JAM - 3, 13, 19, 21, 39, 58, 64

Amateur:
1st - 34
2nd - 44
3rd - 31
4th - 10
RJ - 25
JAM - 23

Qualifying:
1st - 3
2nd - 31
3rd - 20
4th - 15
RJ - 17
JAM - 4, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 19, 28, 29, 32, 33, 34

Derby:
1st - 21
2nd - 11
3rd - 12
4th - 5
RJ - 18
JAM - 1, 8, 16

Congrats to all and many thanks to all you helped over the weekend.


----------

